# Video's from Chantel and Ivy's show



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Here are some video's of Ivy and Chantel in the ring. My 11 yr. old grandson took the pics of us in the ring. The black dogs did not come out great due to not a lot of light in the room. 

As Spoo (Deb) said in her posting..... both Chantel and Ivy were overwhelmed when we entered the show area. Loads of noise... dogs barking, people talking..... loads of sights and smells and an amount of dogs in one area like they have never seen. They were looking all over and had their tails down. It took an hour of walking them around, playing with them and giving them treats to get them to at least relax enough to put their tails up when trotting and to allow us to stack them without being worried about all the activity around them. It was tougher for Deb seeing as she had Ivy and Ivy wanted "mom" (me) but Deb did a great job with getting her settled and paying somewhat attention to her. 

The only thing was, when Deb went to open Ivy's mouth to show her bite to the judge, Ivy wasn't sure what was happening and pulled back. She didn't move way off or anything, just pulled her head out of Deb's hands but Deb got her head back and mouth open without any problem, then Ivy was all excited about the judge touching (petting in her mind..lol.. she LOVES people to pet her and she gets wiggly) but that was enough to make her look unsure and, as Deb said in her post, she (and another lady with a little silver) were asked to leave the ring as the judge said there was no reason for them to go around the ring again as they were not going up the next level. Chantel did get to stay in. She did not move as nice as she could, was to busy looking all over and was not moving out nicely like she can, but she did move along with her tail up, so I have no complaints at all. 

Both Deb and I knew that this was just going to be a learning experience for the girls and another growing experience for us with learning more about showing/grooming the poodles as we got to talk to a lot of the owners after the show and also paid close attention to things that the pro handlers were doing.

They did not split the 6-9 and 9-12 ages so, you will see that Chantel is the youngest in there...lol.

This first video is the first four puppy bitches in the group. We had 8 all together in our class. The judge had the first four move around twice first, then the second four do it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd1YwCTcUh4

And the video of the next four (which includes Chantel and Ivy) Luckily, they let us go in in any order, otherwise, Chantel would have been last behind Ivy and Ivy would have been trying to turn around and look for me.. so I went in in front of Ivy so she would move straight forward for Deb.... but she wanted to get as close as possible so ended up pulling forward instead of moving easily with her head up... oh, well, I couldn't bring both in the same class. Our next show, which should be in RI next month, Deb is going to enter Billy again and IF the pup classes are separated, I will enter Ivy and Chantel and show them both myself. If they are not, I will enter just Chantel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw4ubkbGsXM

This video is of Chantel and Ivy being looked at by judge and doing the down and back. You will see where Ivy pulls back and Ivy doing her typical "let me smell the floor and smell what's there" attitude. We have to work with her on not wanting to put her head down to sniff...lol... but, then, this was her first time in a ring with all kinds of dogs around her and she did pretty good. What we wanted most was for the girls to enjoy their first outing into the ring and by the time we left, they were very comfortable with themselves there. So, first foot forward was a good one.  You will also see where the judge took Deb and the other lady and spook to them. I have to tell you, this judge was good, kind and polite. Definitely one I would show under again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLdwV4NfH30

This one is Chantel going around the ring alone... he had each of the pups go around once alone. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QOCMpurhw0

This is all going around together as the judge pics 1-4 place. Notice poor Chantel looking ALL over, she just wants to see it all...lol. I am sure it won't take long for her to get the idea of what she needs to do in the ring and not be so distracted. She did very well for her first leap into the big girl stuff at 7 months old. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6al-SK5ltWw

I know they are not the best videos because of the low light but hope you enjoy.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I have more video's of the open bitch class and BOB class... and some others.. will put them on later.. need to do some stuff here then upload them to youtube. Also, took some "pics" off the videos that I will share later.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Bummer about Ivy, hopefully she can get a little more warmed up to the experience!

Pst, all your videos are private! I can't see a thing! ;D


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh.. geesh... I'll fix that.. THANKS!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

FIXED.. sorry 'bout that!!! I am so not used to using youtube!!! Thanks Fluffyspoos!!!  :doh:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I was able to view them without any problem.
_


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Chantel really stands out! She did beautifully, IMO. The only thing I saw that you should work on is her tail being down when she was standing. I'm sure both girls will improve w/ time and you guys have a great attitude!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with Harleychick. If you can get Chantal to look like she is just loving it, and get that tail up, she is going to really wow them. She does stand out and your eye is drawn to her because of her colour and she looked lovely, she just needs experience and to get that tail up. Pretty ladies.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

this is awesome to see!! thanks for sharing!! they will be pro's in no time!!  keep up the great work!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> Chantel really stands out! She did beautifully, IMO. The only thing I saw that you should work on is her tail being down when she was standing. I'm sure both girls will improve w/ time and you guys have a great attitude!


Yeah, lol... well, it was much better than when we got there... phew....she and Ivy would NOT put their tails up AT ALL, had them tucked right down even trotting them and walking them around for quite a while. A lot of stimulus that they have not had. Much different from going to Petco where they see a few dogs and some people. We were both concerned that they would not even put their tails up moving around the ring, but at least they did that..... thank God! 

There was a gorgeous white Ch. female special in the ring that did not put her tail up at all, which surprised me being that she was a finished Ch. Oh well, guess they all have their off/bad days, we always have to keep in mind that they are dogs and not machines. 

I am sure, as you say, with a bit more getting out into the show scene, they will keep their tails up even stacked. I have to give Deb a lot of credit, she had the hardest job, she was working with a pup that was not hers and the owner/mom (me) was in the ring with her. Did not help Ivy want to pay attention to Deb like she should. BUT, we both had a great time and met some wonderful people and Deb got some awesome pics of some of the beautiful spoos there and was kind enough to offer the pics to the owners. And, as you probably saw in her thread, she got some superb shots of other breeds too!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Harley, Arreau, heather, for you kind words and encouragement!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

It was great to be able to see you both in the ring, and I agree, you have a great attitude about it. It will all come together... as long as everyone enjoys it.

(Yes, even Ch's can relax and put their tail down.)

To help encourage her though, you can push her tail up, daily, to help strengthen the muscles. Then lots of outings where she will be around moving things and noise. (they even make CD's with the sounds of a show)

They looked very good for their very first time.... not crazy like some puppies are, even with the pros! 

Thanks for sharing them.
Karen


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

desertreef said:


> It was great to be able to see you both in the ring, and I agree, you have a great attitude about it. It will all come together... as long as everyone enjoys it.
> 
> (Yes, even Ch's can relax and put their tail down.)
> 
> ...



Thanks Karen.  Ohh, cool! I didn't know they made CDs of dog show sounds!!!!! Yes, we do encourage them to hold their tails up when in the house or out on the town... I mean, they hold them up normally while walking around even out in public and at the nursing home. They are happy and used to that kind of "activity". But, we also stack them at random at home and encourage them to hold up their tails on their own...lol.. and Ivy even wags the heck out of hers when we do it. They were just overwhelmed with this new experience. But I will look into getting one of those CDs so that we can have all that noise going on at the same time. 

THANKS for letting us know about that, it will be a huge help in training. LOL.. well, can you see people looking at us now!!!! Deb and I, with the car door open, the CD of dog show sounds blaring and us stacking our dogs in the parking lot with people walking around. LOL LOL LOL And you think I am kidding! NOT! We would do it! LOL

What I really have to do, and am guilty of not doing it often enough at all, is teaching free baiting/stacking and keeping eyes on me and stopping proper i doing so. Soooo, I know what I have to do everyday, I know it only takes a few minutes so will be sure to start doing that!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

You guys did ever well for your first show. Chantel Is so showy lol


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I spy a budding videographer!!! Please thank your grandson for a fine job with the videos. And I loved how you set up the scene for us with a commentary before each one. Makes me feel like I was there.

Ivy, Chantel and you two did wonderful for your first time out. I went to a show yesterday and some of the toy puppies were all over the place--non-stop jumping, frolicking and having a roaring good time. Cute and probably somewhat to be expected, but difficult to judge. 

Had been wondering how it went this past weekend. Really glad you posted these. I think some of whether you enjoy showing is your attitude--and yours to just get in there and learn from your experiences is to be admired. 

Congratulations on your first show!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

The puppies were really good. I think they behaved really well for their first show. Chantel is very showy and the only thing I noticed is that you might be able to have bait in your pockets like one of the other ladies did in order to get the puppy excited. When you were waiting, they were baiting and getting the puppies excited. Still though you did wonderfully and gaited them well.


----------

